# Dwarf Rabbit vs Regular Rabbit



## LadyAurora (Oct 2, 2010)

Does a Dwarf Rabbits Diet and Nutrition needs differ from a regular rabbits, I read somewhere that nuts are bad for them, but then the rabbit starter kit came with trail mix for bunnies with nuts in it.

Also, I noticed the little guy (3 mth old dwarf) is uhmm tasting his bedding "Natural Critter Care from Walmart". Basically knock off CareFresh that says it is made from reclaimed cellulose fibre that is free of oils, chemicals and contaminants. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 2, 2010)

Dwarf breeds are still rabbits, so have the same needs as other breed. However, some may be more active than some larger rabbits and may need more food to maintain a good weight. Each rabbit is different, so you do need to base it on the individual rabbit and not so much on the breed. 
You should still feed a good hay, plain pellets that are suitable for the age and purpose (pet, breeding etc) of the rabbits, and vegetables if you would live. Nuts and seeds are not needed. 

Keep in mind that many if the items sold for rabbits at pet stores are not suitable for rabbits. Many pet store employees are not informed about what rabbits needs and the companies that make the products are more concerned with a profit than the health of the animals. 
You need to do your own research on what is suitable and what is not and buy accordingly. Don't listen to the pet store people unless you know the store is good and sells good products. 

Eating a little bit of that bedding should be ok, but you don't want him eating a lot of it. If he is eating it on a regular basis, then you may need to switch to something else or get a grate for the litter box so he can't get at it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2010)

don't think you need to be alarmed about the bedding unless it becomes a steady thing. All our rabbits are chewers, so everything they come in contact with gets sampled. Agree on the food--a plain pellet is the best route and if you have a young one, less than six months, you want to go higher in calcium til they are full grown.


----------

